# California Breeders...?



## Caro (Dec 4, 2010)

First of all I'm soo glad I found this website! I learned many helpful things. Our family is planning to buy a Male Maltese puppy. I educated myself with the gorgous breed and also fell in love with it. :wub: Do you know any respectable breeders in California? BTW I live in southern California, I would prefer to drive to get my puppy instead of flying. Please recommend me breeders you know. Another thing I would like to know if they have a website(contact info), your experience with them , and their price range(if you know). Thank you so much!:w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I got one of my girls from Sheila Riley of Malta Angels Maltese. She is in central California, the Sacramento area. I had a very good experience and would be more than happy to discuss or answer any questions privately. Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome!!

I can't help you much as I don't live in the states but I wish you good luck in the search for your new family member!

Heres what I can say though:

I know Stacy(Bellarata maltese) is from California though - she's a member here. 
:::Bellarata Maltese:::

Malta angels maltese Maltese Puppies for Sale Maltese Breeders Maltese Puppy Maltese Dog Breeder

Aria maltese :: aria maltese - about ::


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Two of mine are from Stacy at Bellarata, and they are wonderful in looks and temperment. I think she has some puppies available soon.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got my two babies from Sheila Riley and had a great experience. I'd be more then happy to answer any questions you have about my fluffs and my experience with her. I have also met Stacy and a couple of her dogs (gorgeous!). Feel free to pm me if you want to!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, I live in So. Cal. too! Where are you? Maybe you could come to a dog show. There are a few coming up. That might help you meet some of these wonderful breeders. You can PM me too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm in So Cal, and have Rescues Available!! :wub: 
Feel free to contact me publicly, within this thread, or contact Edie. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> I'm in So Cal, and have Rescues Available!! :wub:
> Feel free to contact me publicly, within this thread, or contact Edie. :thumbsup:


 :goodpost:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My beautiful Champion girl Cadie is from Sheila Riley's MaltAngel Maltese and I could not be happier with her. She is just a total love inside and out. Her temperament is just amazing. I would go back to Sheila any time. She is an extremely knowledgeable and caring breeder. Sheila's website is :::MaltAngel Maltese::: My Cadie is on there, listed with her new champions. 

I also adore Stacy. I have met her and her daughter in person now several times and I can not say enough about how much I respect them both. In a relatively short period of time she has established an amazing breeding program. She just proved the consistency of that program by producing back to back Bred By Exhibitor winners at Eukanuba. It is an amazing accomplishment. Stacy's website is: :::Bellarata Maltese:::


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kitzel's mom was bred by Sheila Reiley also (MaltAngel)----words don't describe the sweet character of this little guy! The other breeders mentioned in California ALL have reputations that stand on their own. You won't have any trouble finding the perfect little one there in California. We are holding our breath to see what you get----or what gets you! We are Kitzel's slaves!


----------



## maltluvr (Dec 8, 2006)

Jeanne Haley of Rijes Maltese is also in Sacramento, and a wonderful breeder. I believe she may have a boy available now...

Cindy


----------

